# The unsung, The unremembered.



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

The great city of Terra, home of the emperor, Humanitys greatest creation, the soul of the universe. Home of the Adeptus Astartes...

Unofficial primarch of the befallen, Damien Truths along with his veteran sergeants walk through the crowded streets of Holy Terra heading to the 8th Cadia's MI quarters. There was a battle not long ago, at vulcan VI not far from our dying planet, The guard stood there, a brave stand against all that is unholy, the citizens do not realise their freedom is parisitic, they are merely protected, they suck the honourable men on the field dry and give none in return. Those bastards. Damien, walked through the streets, a loyal friend to Inquisitor Czevask of the 8th cadia overheard a couple of young men talking about the Guard. "Those idiots, standing there for nothing the planet was the orks, the cadia just had to go and interrupt, serves em right, retribution has been served!" said the foolish teenager. The furious Primarch hard and turned hard 90 degrees grabbed the young man by his collar and said to him in a solid voice " YOU TALK ABOUT SACRIFICE... THE MEN WHO DIED THERE KNEW THE MEANING OF SACRIFICE, A BATTLE ALONE A THOUSAND HEROES DIE JUST TO KEEP HUMANITY ALIVE. What would you know of sacrifice ungrateful scum?!" and SMACK he threw the rigid boy at the wall and he laid their unconcious. The people who heard it aswell, saw the act of justice threw stones at the heretic, spat on him, pissed. Sacrifice... Honor... Justice...

FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------

